# My place



## mike4517 (May 13, 2008)

Its not much














Mike


----------



## Bogstandard (May 13, 2008)

Mike,

You might not think it is much, but I am sure you are quite at home, tinkering away to your own satisfaction.

I think we all started with a lot less, but if you are happy with it, why worry.

I see you have a later version of my miller, build like a brick s**thouse. Mine has done everything I have thrown at it, and some.

I know you are into bikes, so here is a piccy of mine, being pushed to the limits by a chopper frame that I modified the back end of. Only just managed to squeeze it in under the cutter.






John


----------



## mike4517 (May 13, 2008)

John

I am just learning to use the miller i paid £350 for it with tons of tooling and materials
Mike


----------



## CrewCab (May 13, 2008)

Mike, don't worry, it's a palace compared to mine  ;D I was half way through lining out the walls and ceiling then ended up with a small lathe and mill, so now they are on temporary benches and work on "the workshop" is suspended while I play with the new toys :

Hey, but if we are both happy, what the heck 

Dave


----------



## Bogstandard (May 13, 2008)

> Hey, but if we are both happy, what the heck



What more can you ask for?


----------



## chuck foster (May 13, 2008)

hey guys my shop is 8 feet long by 5 feet wide and i have a blast in there...........most times :

you have to make the best of what you got and forget about what some one else has !!!!

a good friend of mine has a workshop in his basement that is big enough to work on projects the size of a tractor trailer, the floors are smooth and always clean enough to eat off of. i used to wish i had that for a shop but i can't afford it so i don't worry about it any more.

i know a guy that has a work area smaller than mine and he makes very nice highly detailed models (fully functional john deere tractors) 8)

work with what you have and improvise for what you don't have.

chuck


----------



## Speedy (May 15, 2008)

not much? I think your shop is great  
good tools and looks like you can get allot done in there! 

still trying to figure out where I would put the machines when I get them. bits of machinery everywhere it seems :big:

ps,Chuck sent you a pm while ago


----------



## mike4517 (May 16, 2008)

What was the pm chuck?
Mike


----------



## Speedy (May 16, 2008)

oops, sorry Mike4517.
the ps was intended for Chuck Foster (from a pm I sent him). 
I didn't want to start a new thread and thought to squish it in the last reply.
my apologies to you Mike, didn't mean to clutter up.


----------



## mike4517 (May 16, 2008)

no problem


----------

